# Where has motorhome Ireland gone



## 115823 (Aug 21, 2008)

can anyone tell me were motorhome ireland has gone i have tryed to phone them but can,t grt an answer.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

they are in receivership/liquidation... as far as I know they are kaput


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there,
We heard recently that the Depot in Kilbride might be closing down soon, but we were in the Banbridge depot recently to have some work done and they seemed to be busy and thriving.

Have just looked at the sticker on the van and it's email address is motorhomeireland.ie which would be the republic website, but no sign of the www address for the main depot.
I will try to find a number for the NI depot later, I do hope that they have not gone out of business as they were a good company to deal with and we found them very helpful when we visited them recently.

Hope this helps

Ca

Just looked up the website and it says that they are now closed. Wow that is a pity
Ca


----------



## shauna1234 (Aug 21, 2008)

*motorhome ireland*

motorhome ireland has closed down.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Michael who done all the warranty and repair work at Motorhome Ireland is out on his own now and Im sure he would appreciate any MH work. He was at my home this morning doing some repair work and I have no hesitation in recommending him. Anyone requiring his contact number please pm me.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Patsy you have a pm

Brian


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you to all those who sent me a PM re Motorhome Ireland Michael and Eddie are now Trading as M'and E motorhome and caravan sercices and can be contaced as follows 
Michael 07766 132495 
Eddie 07809 413439


----------



## yahoo (Feb 18, 2008)

*motorhome ireland*

hi, has any one out there been in contact with motorhome ireland I haven't been able to contact them by phone,fax, or e-mail for 3 weeks and the gates are locked is there something I should know?


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Yahoo,doesn't look good , look


----------



## 115823 (Aug 21, 2008)

*motorhome ireland*

 I am sorry to say they are out of bussness. :evil:


----------



## 91161 (May 1, 2005)

just heard about Motorhome Ireland has gone into Administration does anyone know where this leave my warranty .. We have our MH just over the year .. Had left it in for some work under warranty inside the year but this wasn't completed as they said they couldn't get the parts before we went off for a couple of months but they would replace the shower tray amongst other thing on our return this month .. Does anyone have any idea legally where the warranty are with .. The supplier or the manufacturer


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I would suggest warranty rights with manufacturer who should be sympathetic and direct you to a dealer who could carry out warranty work form you. Statutory rights would be with dealer.


----------



## 116848 (Sep 22, 2008)

WE HAVE A HYMER C 644 BOUGHT MH IRELAND BANBRIDGE IN MARCH THIS YEAR. WE KNOW THEY HAVE GONE. ITS AN O4. THE CLUTCH NEEDS REPLACED DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF WE WOULD HAVE AWARRENT ON THIS .ANY REPLY IS APPRECIATED


----------



## 116951 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Motor home Ireland*

Hi there, 
I see that a number of you here could be having issues with motorhome Ireland's bankruptcy. I'm a journalist looking into this issue, and would love to hear from anyone who has been affected. Hope to be of some help to you. Do get in touch ASAP thanks

[email protected] 
07984 240117


----------



## Bernagh (May 1, 2005)

*Motorhome Servce/repair*

Shelbourne Motors in Portadown do MH (Fiat) service for me as do Mervyn Stewart Belfast.
now stuck for Hymer annual damp check.


----------



## MOTORHEAD (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hymer warranty*

Hello there

Just to let you know, Donaghey Motorhomes in Donegal are the only authorised Hymer dealers and approved service center in Ireland. I am an ex Motorhome Ireland customer and recently got my Hymer serviced in Donaghey's. Although I was embarrassed taking my van there when I had bought from MI, they were more than nice about it and I have to say their service is second to none. I would advise against getting work done with unapproved garages as it may affect warranty! I have now got my book stamped and am once again a happy camper!


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Leisure Technical Solutions in Dromore, Co Down (07739 797955) is Autotrail approved (and possibly other marques) and is very good. Ask for Simon.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Michael and Eddie, formerly of Motorhome Ireland have a website, address is 
www.mandemotorhomes.co.uk

I have no connection with them, but just spoke to the very helpful Eddie and he passed on the www to me and I told him that I would post it here.

Ca
Edit no 2
I could not access the site by clicking on the address from the forum, but typing in the address manually worked fine. I'm sure somebody IT minded will tell me that there is a very good reason why that happened.

_Mod Note. Fixed the URL for you Ca._

Ta very much your moderatorship!! Knew it would be a very IT reason


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Most warranties are insurance based - if yours is you will have a warranty booklet given you at the time of handover. If so the warranty will be with that company, not MH of I, and it will give you the procedures to take in the event of a claim. On the other hand, if MH of I gave you their own warranty, then I'm afraid you're on your own now.



ritenote said:


> WE HAVE A HYMER C 644 BOUGHT MH IRELAND BANBRIDGE IN MARCH THIS YEAR. WE KNOW THEY HAVE GONE. ITS AN O4. THE CLUTCH NEEDS REPLACED DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF WE WOULD HAVE AWARRENT ON THIS .ANY REPLY IS APPRECIATED


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> Michael and Eddie, formerly of Motorhome Ireland have a website, address is
> www.mandemotorhomes.co.uk.
> 
> I have no connection with them, but just spoke to the very helpful Eddie and he passed on the www to me and I told him that I would post it here.
> ...


It's the dot at the end
www.mandemotorhomes.co.uk


----------

